# Filter choices for 4ft by 20 inch by 20 planted tank



## ame (Mar 9, 2014)

Dear Friends

I am looking for filter (Ehiem) recommendation for 4ft by 20 inch by 20 inch planted tank.

Since I am new to Canada..having a heater built in the filter sounds like a good idea. It will reduce one extra equipment from the tank.

Thank you for your recommendations.

ame


----------



## ame (Mar 9, 2014)

I was told by a store that new Eheim pro 3 models are seeing problems. He recomended to go with the Classic model.
Has anyone heard something similar.


----------

